

The Top 10 Daily Consequences of Having Evolved - closure
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/The-Top-Ten-Daily-Consequences-of-Having-Evolved.html?device=android&c=y

======
djacobs

      But every so often, our mitochondria and their
      surrounding cells fight. The result is diseases,
      such as mitochondrial myopathies (a range of muscle
      diseases) or Leigh’s disease (which affects the
      central nervous system).
    

It's not clear to me that mitochondria are fighting their host cells in a
myopathy. They simply aren't working because of genetic mutation. Even if we
do say they are "fighting", it's not obvious why that is a result of them
originating from two different cells.

------
Morendil
Bizarrely the article makes no mention at all of the various cognitive
consequences of our evolutionary history, such as confirmation bias, which
certainly have more impact on our lives on a daily basis than do hiccups. (I
get hiccups maybe once a month or so, brainfarts several times a day.)

------
carbocation
What is this linkbait tripe doing in my HackerNews? Flagged.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
What makes it tripe? Seems like interesting bio-trivia to me? And from the
Smithsonian of all places, it's definitely got some authority behind it.

------
exit
the most consequential aspect of being an evolved system is our obsessive
attachment to survival in spite of the tremendous suffering we endure.

------
eru
"Monkeys suffer the same fate only rarely, but then again they can’t sing or
dance. Then again, neither can I."

